# The boardwalk, Jesolo Beach, Italy.



## Roger (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## That One Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## Rolland (Feb 17, 2008)

double nice :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Roger (Feb 17, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> nice :thumbup:





Rolland said:


> double nice :thumbup::thumbup:



a double thank you


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 17, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



thanks Beth.


----------



## SBlanca (Feb 18, 2008)

very cool, whereabouts in italy is that?


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2008)

SBlanca said:


> very cool, whereabouts in italy is that?



thanks very much....it's very close to Venice.


----------



## DPW2007 (Feb 21, 2008)

I like!! Nicely caught!

David


----------



## Mesoam (Feb 21, 2008)

i'd hang it in my home


----------



## GeorgeUK (Feb 21, 2008)

Super shot, dare I say a touch more contrast required?


----------



## petey (Feb 21, 2008)

i love this shot


----------



## trollmannen (Feb 21, 2008)

I really like the image I must say. 

Just curious if it could have been a bit more interesting if you went quarter of a stop down in aperture size, it seems a bit 'whited-out' in the top right corner. But it's a weighting issue of what is too dark and what is to light is I guess.

Good work!


----------



## Jaymz77 (Feb 21, 2008)

Another nice one! Great shot!


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 21, 2008)

very very nice, looks like railroad tracks almost


----------



## Roger (Feb 22, 2008)

DPW2007 said:


> I like!! Nicely caught!
> 
> David



thanks David.



Mesoam said:


> i'd hang it in my home



thanks very much, I do plan on getting a print done for the house.



GeorgeUK said:


> Super shot, dare I say a touch more contrast required?



geez George that's a tricky one with the high contrast areas already on the edge, I pushed it pretty far already with this processing.



petey said:


> i love this shot



thanks a lot.



trollmannen said:


> I really like the image I must say.
> 
> Just curious if it could have been a bit more interesting if you went quarter of a stop down in aperture size, it seems a bit 'whited-out' in the top right corner. But it's a weighting issue of what is too dark and what is to light is I guess.
> 
> Good work!



yes a good point and as I said above it's the processing I chose that's put those areas on the border....the original had more detail but I really liked the end result of this. I could try a re-process and attempt to hold back some detail....



Jaymz77 said:


> Another nice one! Great shot!



thanks a lot.



logan9967 said:


> very very nice, looks like railroad tracks almost



heh heh indeed, I just had to walk to the end lol....glad you like it.


----------

